# POWSurf Chronicles



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I imagine that since there are guys here who "Eat, Sleep, & Breath" snowboarding, that a lot of you are probably aware of this, especially after I found out that "Noboarding" is actually are real thing!!!!!

But _THIS_ looks even cooler than Noboarding!!! I didn't know this kind of thing was even possible!

(The "skate-rats" among you are gonna _Love_ this!) Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

-bump-

Kinda surprised this clip didn't receive any comments! :blink:
After I found out that NoBoarding was a legit deal and not a joke, I figured this type of actual surfing on POW would at least draw a little interest!
(_...then again, maybe I'm just "late to the Party!!"_) :laugh: 





AH Well! I still think it's pretty cool! :thumbsup: :eusa_clap:


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

would be fun to try, but overall i think i will stick with my snowboard.


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

reminds me of how much i want to move out west..


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah im pretty impressed, would love to try that for sure!


----------

